# 6 week old chicks! Im in love.



## lisalynn1982 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm happy to announce the arrival of our two newest members of the family, Pinky Lee a Dominique and Molly Bee a New Hampshire Red. They are precious and sweet and cuddly. I'm feeding them medicated grower food. They are separated from the two big girls but able to associate through the chicken wire. I put them in their coop at night and let them out in the morning. Is there anything specific that I should be doing otherwise?


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

lisalynn1982 said:


> I'm happy to announce the arrival of our two newest members of the family, Pinky Lee a Dominique and Molly Bee a New Hampshire Red. They are precious and sweet and cuddly. I'm feeding them medicated grower food. They are separated from the two big girls but able to associate through the chicken wire. I put them in their coop at night and let them out in the morning. Is there anything specific that I should be doing otherwise?


Congrats! Sounds like you have it under control! Maybe consider deworming in the water. Some people don't but I like to as a precaution.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You're already doing everything right. Cute kids!  I just love that age. They're so fun! Enjoy.


----------

